# Is this rust or what?



## Nacho_Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi new guy here. I emailed CZ usa and haven't heard back from them so maybe some ppl here know what that stuff is inside my slide. Bought the gun last week, and while cleaning noticed this reddish brown patch. I was able to see it using a LED mini mag light. Is that rust or a red brown stain. Some came off with a q tip and cleaner. The tool marks inside my slide are rough so I can't tell if it's a rough patch of rust or rough milling. The rest of the inside of the slide has a light plum hue which doesn't seem like rust.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd imagine that rust would flake off...try cleaning it with a bore brush soaked in Hoppes several times and see if stuff continues to come off, or possibly completely removed. If you can get it all off, then yes, I would think it is rust. If after several passes with a bore brush nothing else comes off, probably should be good.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Many metal preservation chemicals will turn brown as they age. Wrap a cotton patch around a phosphor-bronze bore brush, soak the patch in something like Break-Free, or Flitz Metal Polish and SCRUB back and forth on that spot. (You can, also, use a wet patch tied to the end of something like a tongue depressor, or craft stick.) Personally, I'd be very surprised if your spot turned out to actually be rust.


----------



## Nacho_Man (Nov 12, 2013)

I used hoppes and mini bore brush then twisted up some paper towels in there. The residue was dark reddish brown almost burgundy. Thats whats left I can't get it out. I'll post the reply from CZ-USA when I get it. Anyways, the gun shoots good. Anyways, the gun shoots good out of the box.


----------

